# Reaction to kayak at the boat ramp?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I've only been yak fishing for about 2 years but I've definately noticed this as well. I rarely ever get warned about sharks etc and quite often get asked how I went. Oh but the look is still the same if you caught more fish than the boater who is asking you. :twisted:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Evoids said:


> Oh but the look is still the same if you caught more fish than the boater who is asking you.


I never catch anything, _"nah, no fish, just got a little hit back there somewhere but that's it"_ ;-)

....the blood in the back keeps them guessing.


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

I once got a "WHOAAAAAAAAAA CHECK THAT KAYAK OUT!" by a kid who admired my yak more than his dad's 5.4m Quintrex, which was probably worth more than my car, yak and gear combined and then some. He thought my revo was the coolest thing on the water.


----------



## kremmen (Oct 10, 2008)

all positive

had a few saffers comment on the stealth. a few chicks comment on the colour.... :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

FiftyCal said:


> I once got a "WHOAAAAAAAAAA CHECK THAT KAYAK OUT!" by a kid who admired my yak more than his dad's 5.4m Quintrex, which was probably worth more than my car, yak and gear combined and then some. He thought my revo was the coolest thing on the water.


I had the same reaction from a teenage girl whose mother later asked me if I could give her a go, thought it would be a good way to exercise......I agreed but left it at "maybe one day" (kayak was on the ute at the time)


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Heard an exchange between two guys as they were backing up there boat that went something along the lines off "hey mate! we dont need to worry about you forgeting the burley anyomore!"


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Agree with all of the above comments but I must say that more often than not there is a little wry smile on their faces while they are talking to you that says "you bast...ds are crazy.....but I would love to give have a go myself"

BTW Con, I use the same "Nah mate just a few hits" line as you. It avoids a long winded duck and weave conversation on exactly where you you were fishing ;-)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Kayak fishing is so Passe'

Boaties dont slow down, point and laugh no more.
Passer by's dont stop and make fun of all the crap you take with when your packing or unpacking.
Nobody is amazed when your filleting a good sized fish at the filleting table that you caught from a little kayak. 
Got worse the further north you went.

Actually prefer it now, all that stuff became very annoying.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

There is nothing worse than blokes who won't stop talking when you're trying to launch on a limited leave pass.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

koich said:


> There is nothing worse than blokes who won't stop talking when you're trying to launch on a limited leave pass.


I agree although I'm usually the first one to launch that early in the morning...occasionally I disturb the occupants of a Wicked camper..... but usually it's on my return I have the problem. (not making eye contact helps)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

patwah said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > It's becoming another thing I like about kayak fishing....conversations with random strangers!
> ...


Pat - that's just creepy man!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I've had a few get cranky at the cleaning table or ramp when the kayakers have obviously done better than the big flashy rigs on tandem trailers.
"You didn't catch that out of that thing!" "Musta got lucky today did ya?" etc were common early on. 
Now it's more a shake of the head and a wander off with the head down without saying squat!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

We don't share boat ramps too often here. Mostly just common beach-goers and tourists on the sand. They will talk your ears off if you let them. Launching early solves that. Coming back in even the lifeguards will want a report.

Boaters get bitter because they spend a lot of $$$ on their boat and teh fuel to propel it. Where I run on a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and coffee, and my kayak is recycled milk containers. Plus I can go into the kelp easily where they get fouled. Nothing pisses off a boater more than having to oar out of the kelp, then diving in to free up the prop.

Kayaks are still viewed as some sort of navaide landmark in open water. Never fails. Whole wide ocean and the 30foot cruiser has to pass at half a cast distant to gape. I really have to watch for the knobs running not quite on plane with their bow up in the air, fiddling w/ something on deck. How do I take the 'holy shit, I just about ran over that kayak' look as they pass and make eye contact off the stern quarter?

Hand held air horns I guess must be added to the list.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I was sailing at Wallaroo with 8 other kayak fishos who were fishing and a small 420 sailed past and the 2 x 14-15 year olds on board were discussing how sweet my ride was. Of course I had to agree  Still get told I'm mad though, mainly by my male work colleagues (maybe cos I am a bit but I hate to admit that !)


----------



## gatz (Feb 12, 2011)

I really enjoyed a bunch of blokes sniggering "he's in trouble now he's brought that out of the bathtub".

Not nearly as enjoyable as watching them contemplate how long it would take them to get off the sandbar we had been fishing from as I paddled away. :lol:


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

With an AI you need to add rubbernecker time to the packing up schedule on anything other than a very quiet beach.

But I love the look of the boaties at the ramps : because I can see them comparing the smile / dollar ratio and wondering why they are wasting their money. I particularly enjoy it when they see GPS, sounder etc. Joy.


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

There's no doubting that that yaks are points of interest at the ramp, especially if you have a set of pedal attached! - while im always happy to pass the time of day with most people it those that come over and say "is that one of those Hobie kayaks?" AARHG! Then they get the full speel! on the Propel and its' virtues, generally they finish with a the timid question of price - then they turn on their heels and get out of there quickly  :shock: .....Greenfish


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Just keep sign on it:
4Sale
$3500.00


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

occy said:


> Just six words, Yum Yum Yellow equals Yummy Mummy's.


I've even taken my yum yum yellow one with me on the school run and it doesn't work...must be doing something wrong...you sure it's not the lycra?



greenfish said:


> generally they finish with a the timid question of price - then they turn on their heels and get out of there quickly


I had one comment from a mob of murris fishing at the boat ramp. They must have felt sorry for me because they said _"you know you can pick up a cheap secondhand boat in motor in the paper"_ I replied_ "I've already got one of those"_They didn't beleive me when I said the kayak is probably worth more than the boat, motor and trailer anyway....they gave me some strange looks then.


Zed said:


> Just keep sign on it:
> 4Sale
> $3500.00


Nope, can do without the competition at my hidey holes ;-)


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

Best thing to do is avoid boat ramps! - one of the big advantages of launching a yak - you can do it almost anywhere! ;-) 
Plus you don't get run over by the Hobie Jugonaught


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

OOOPS  I might have to pedal backwards out of this one! :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

greenfish said:


> OOOPS  I might have to pedal backwards out of this one! :lol:


Don't worry, I rarely use boat ramps, usually private property access but the exceptional wet this year made it difficult.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

so there's a double boat ramp at my local, plus a club boat ramp and a smallish one that goes out onto the sand. So 4 ramps if your a surf club member or 2 and a bit for the general public. the double main ramp goes in to the sea and its very steep and at low tide the concrete finishes and is about 5-8m of just sand.

high tide i come back in and land on the sand at the little ramp, leave my yak and go up the carpark to get my car. reverse down the lil ramp and begin to unpack my yak. noone else on the beach just a couple of swimmers, me and me mate. 2 boaties are wading in the shore each holding there boats waiting for their mates to come down the ramp to collect their boats. the first boat has no problems, he's loaded and off he goes. the second boat seems to have problems with the waves and cant seem to load his boat onto the trailer... at that point decides he needs to use the small ramp i'm on and yells at me as if i shouldnt be there to get out the way as he needs to use the ramp. me of course not appreciating his tone of voice gave him a friendly hand gesture and continued to unpack my yak slower. When I left I dont think he was a happy chappy. If he had just asked if i could hurry up because he was having troubles im sure i would have complied. but demanding that i move so he could use it... nuh uh. if there is only a single ramp, i hurry just like everyone else you wants to use it. i do feel sorry for ol mate who had to wade in the surf holding the boat :twisted:

So my reactions i get from the boat ramp... all good till last weekend


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

jokinna said:


> so there's a double boat ramp at my local, plus a club boat ramp and a smallish one that goes out onto the sand. So 4 ramps if your a surf club member or 2 and a bit for the general public. the double main ramp goes in to the sea and its very steep and at low tide the concrete finishes and is about 5-8m of just sand.
> 
> high tide i come back in and land on the sand at the little ramp, leave my yak and go up the carpark to get my car. reverse down the lil ramp and begin to unpack my yak. noone else on the beach just a couple of swimmers, me and me mate. 2 boaties are wading in the shore each holding there boats waiting for their mates to come down the ramp to collect their boats. the first boat has no problems, he's loaded and off he goes. the second boat seems to have problems with the waves and cant seem to load his boat onto the trailer... at that point decides he needs to use the small ramp i'm on and yells at me as if i shouldnt be there to get out the way as he needs to use the ramp. me of course not appreciating his tone of voice gave him a friendly hand gesture and continued to unpack my yak slower. When I left I dont think he was a happy chappy. If he had just asked if i could hurry up because he was having troubles im sure i would have complied. but demanding that i move so he could use it... nuh uh. if there is only a single ramp, i hurry just like everyone else you wants to use it. i do feel sorry for ol mate who had to wade in the surf holding the boat :twisted:
> 
> ...


Well played.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

I normally don't have any problems but I had this procession of single guys driving up and sauntering by without saying a word at Sunnyside Beach on Sunday morning. :shock:

Maybe they just wanted to look at my new kayak? :?


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Got video'd twice by really nubile ladies, no talk, just filming me on that orange thingy, that floats, with paddles and a funny triangular sail.
The barefooters often slow down to gawk then I can catch a wave. Yipeee!
Outfishing a Bassmaster on his ZAR250k boat is absolutely priceless.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I seem to often get 2 types of reactions;
1. You go out in THAT on the ocean????
2. Don't you ever tip over?

Yawn! :-?

Otherwise most of the times it's a look of sheer incredulity at how many accessories can be placed on a slender piece of plastic. As was mentioned in a previous post, it's good when u come in with fish, as the curiosity is even greater. At times middle aged guys will come up to me and say: "Wow..I have been thinking about getting a kayak for the exercise..this looks amazing....yada..yada..."
It's good we are finally getting recognized.
Cheers


----------



## cgmorg (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,

It takes me 10 minutes to unload and launch my Hobie PA and another 20 minutes to answer strangers questions about the kayak.

This was OK at first but now its getting boring.

CU Glenn


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

cgmorg said:


> Hi,
> 
> It takes me 10 minutes to unload and launch my Hobie PA and another 20 minutes to answer strangers questions about the kayak.
> 
> i still enjoy it, chatting to people who are genuinely interested. ive got a few onto yaks and out fishing with me so i still really love it. people who give me crap i just laugh and keep going


----------



## PiratePete (Sep 25, 2010)

Try it in a timber kayak with pedals & see the reaction you get.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

PiratePete said:


> Try it in a timber kayak with pedals & see the reaction you get.


Umm, you'll probably get a similar reaction here......where have you been hiding that?

As much as I'm a Hobie fanboi, that is like a Rolls Royce with a commodore engine....I understand the benefits though....looks, satisfaction, and the best way to get around!


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

PiratePete said:


> Try it in a timber kayak with pedals & see the reaction you get.
> rather impressive and certainly different. would love to see some build pics in the rigged yak section mate


----------



## PiratePete (Sep 25, 2010)

She is a Jem Watercraft Wadefish that I have added a drive well to.

http://www.jemwatercraft.com

She is the first of 2 Im building so at the moment I have about 1 3/4 kayaks that are one off specials.

Here is the build details http://www.jemwatercraft.com/forum/view ... f=8&t=3190

There is also a post on them on http://www.tassiepaddlers.net if you are a member.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

my first reaction was "thats nuts" but now that i look at it in more detail i can learn to appreciate a craft such as that. not my cup of tea but nice project none the less. 8)

cheers
jok


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Pete thanks for posting the build link on your craft it is bloody enthralling, and congrats on the outcome.


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

We call it the hobbie talk. The answers are as follows; yes it is good. Yes it is well set up. It does have a fish finder. The hole is for the pedals. About 2 grand for the base model. If I catch a big fish I just wind it in.

I have had a hobie for 3 years and it still amazes me how often someone says " I haven't seen one of those before"


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

_".....how does it float with that big hole in it?"_

_"I was thinking of getting one (a kayak) from Anaconda but can I get pedals that will fit?"_

:lol:


----------



## PiratePete (Sep 25, 2010)

Dodge said:


> Pete thanks for posting the build link on your craft it is bloody enthralling, and congrats on the outcome.


Thanks Dodge
   

I just have to finish the second one.


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Bliksem! That is a hansome yak Pirate Pete. With something like that I would prolly never even make it to the boat ramp. Excellent workmanship.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

it used to be u go out there at night in that ur a bloody idiot :lol: now its what the fishin report mate or something along the lines of that
jay


----------

